# 𝗜𝗳 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗙𝗼𝘂𝗻𝗱 𝗬𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗣𝗮𝗿𝘁𝗻𝗲𝗿 𝗖𝗵𝗲𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗪𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗕𝗲 𝗪𝗶𝗹𝗹𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗧𝗼 𝗧𝗿𝘆 𝗔𝗻𝗱 𝗪𝗼𝗿𝗸 𝗧𝗵𝗿𝗼𝘂𝗴𝗵 𝗜𝘁�



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

This is why I broke up in my last relationship. There was a lot of lies to discover with that...


----------



## idk im bella tho (Jan 14, 2021)

uhhhhh no XD they could go to hell for all I care tho I probley would try to work it anyways :-;


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

I would try to work it out with my husband if he cheated on me, but he’s my husband—someone I’ve made a lifelong commitment to... not someone I am _just_ dating.

It would take a LOT of patience on my husband’s part to deal with regaining my trust though. If he was willing to deal with my paranoia and aloofness for as long as it took for me to move past it, I would give my relationship with him a fair chance, so long as it didn’t happen again.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

A cheating partner is dead to me. I won't try to get revenge or ruin her reputation or go after the guy etc. The only exception to this is if I caught them inside my house. I have trouble seeing a scenario where I wouldn't lose my shit.

I've been on both sides of this. Forgiving a cheating partner is not easy. The cheater is going to struggle with guilt, and the other partner is going to struggle with trust. I advise parting ways, however there is a big exception.

The big exception is when you have kids together. I'm going to put my hands and admit that I don't have the strength to forgive a partner who cheated on me. But for anyone that does have the strength, it's worth trying to reconcile for the sake of your kids.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

I've already calculated and understand the possibility of this happening before I got into the relationship so will just be disappointed, ghost her then move on.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

SgtPepper said:


> _-sigh-_
> 
> Probably not. I'm more worried about STDs than the actual sense of betrayal tbh.


Can't you get health checks which will tell you?


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Absolutely not. That would be grounds for ending the relationship immediately.


----------

